# New boater Help



## Tchockey1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey everyone I own a glasstron 16ft fiberglass boat with a 60 johnson. Ive been fishing out of the St. Michaels and Cabridge MD area lately for croakers and rockfish and have done rather well. However last week I was down in Ocean City for a few days and decided to bring the boat with me. I was extremely excited just some time for the wife and I woo hoo cant wait. We arrived at eagles nest camp ground (which by the way I was very happy with, we rented a single wide trailer with an addition on it, a/c for the pregnant wife full kitchen, DR and 2 brs for $100 a night) they told me on the phone they had a boat ramp, but when i got there it was more like backing ur truck into the water and praying. After walking my boat out into the middle of the bay and darn near asseteague we where finally off. We drifted the entire area with a single fish. So we road threw the inlet under the bridge and near seagull island. Nope to much traffic getting ran over, so we moved again to the convention center, once again a lot of traffic, but livable. We hit 4 croakers in almost 3 hours, almost got flipped and ended up in the sand 3 times with me in the water against current and my pregnant wife asking me how to start the motor. What a time. Overall in 3 days that was the only fish we caught. Didnt matter what tide, I used fishbites squid and frozen minnows. Nothing but a few seabass. Does anyone know of a better place for flounder and the croaked ones? Maybe something calmer with less sandbars for a newer boater? I live near Easton MD bye the way.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Flounder*

Route 50 Bridge.


----------



## Tchockey1 (Mar 15, 2006)

anything closer on the eastern shore? Or with less traffic?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Sorry - The Route 50 Bridge we refer to*

on P&S in the bridge just outside OC on Route 50.


----------



## Tchockey1 (Mar 15, 2006)

yes thats cambridge, but no flounder there. Anywhere else?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*No the bridge about half a mile*

outside OC.


----------



## NewtoChesapeake (Jun 19, 2006)

*Route 50 Bridge in OC*

If you follow the OC inlet to where it widens into a bay the route 50 bridge crosses over it. It is right in OC essentially. Lots of people fish off the bridge.


----------



## Tchockey1 (Mar 15, 2006)

I was hoping to do some fishing from my boat. My wife feels the bridge is to dangerous to fish off of so we worked a deal not to fish from there. What about the mouth of the choptank? Anyone know about that area?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*?*

You will be fishing from your boat.

Am done here.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey TC, the #1 rule when fishing from a boat is to find the fish first. Unless your working some birds over breaking fish or know exactly the location of some sort of structure you'll need a fish finder and some good charts or GPS/chart. Without that you're shooting holes in the water. Everything looks the same from topside.  Downloadable charts like this from Map Tech work pretty good and they're free. Give it a try.http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm?CFID=2520671&CFTOKEN=14873161

I don't think this constitutes commercial advertisement so let's hope Hat 80 leaves the link.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Map Tech can stay.....*

They do have free charts, the online software is good and free also . It's a usefull service for a boater. Just don't push it, buddy boy. LOL    J/K.....Hat

Have fun in OC Nick....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Clyde. I'm just playing wit ya man. Keep up the good work.


----------

